# Father daughter dance cancelled



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

https://nypost.com/2018/02/03/pc-culture-killed-our-schools-father-daughter-dance-parents/
“Father-daughter dances inherently leave people out. Not just because of transgender status, just life in general,” said Jared Fox, the DOE’s LGBT community liaison. “These can be really uncomfortable and triggering events.”

At first I assumed they couldn't get enough fathers to attend. But no, they have a rule that everything must be gender neutral, so father daughter dances are outlawed. Sad, just sad.
Have they banned Mother son dances or father daughter dances in you community?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I could be wrong but I thought I read somewhere they were still going to have it just not there. I think that was last month though.

haven't heard of anything happening around here like that yet. ~Georgia


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Won't say everything I'm thinking...can't believe how far over society bends to accommodate. Tearing down the fabric of family one brick at a time...what's next?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Nope, my granddaughter and her daddy just attended her father daughter dance last Friday night, it was a town dance not a school dance. These dances don't have to cancelled, simply moved.

Impressive scare tactic tho... well, unless one actually thinks about the situation and what the article said, "A Staten Island elementary school scrapped its traditional father-daughter dance this coming Friday because of the *Department of Education’s new gender guidelines*." And realizes that any community hall or non school building will have no problem hosting the dance.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

As appalling as this is I’m unfortunately not surprised by it, we live in a jacked up society. Family? What’s that?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I in a way think it's a good thing. Schools concentrate on education and family on family.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm familiar with two school districts (public) and neither have ever had father daughter dances, or at least not from the late 60's to present. and I've never heard of mother son dances.

My mother is a bit of an expert on social events in 4 counties and she mentioned the CGIT girls used to have a father daughter dance but that would be more of a church thing.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Never even heard of a daddy daughter dance except in movies. We don't have those here in public schools.

Unfortunately, the idea of including everyone means that everyone gets to do nothing. "we are all the same, we just sit here staring at the wall."


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Stupid


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

no really said:


> I in a way think it's a good thing. Schools concentrate on education and family on family.


I agree with you and a lot of our school dances have been moved to community centers, with parental supervision which leaves parents responsible for their kids rather than wasting school staff and resources.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Probably a good thing to keep parents away from schools. They don't need to be a part of students education, so they should just stay away.
If parents want to continue a tradition of Father Daughter dances, they can, just not where students congregate. Sort of like smoking or prayer, you can still do it, but we don't want to be required to watch, so take it somewhere else.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haypoint said:


> Probably a good thing to keep parents away from schools. They don't need to be a part of students education, so they should just stay away.
> If parents want to continue a tradition of Father Daughter dances, they can, just not where students congregate. Sort of like smoking or prayer, you can still do it, but we don't want to be required to watch, so take it somewhere else.


School is for learnin'... and no one has even remotely indicated that a parent shouldn't be actively involved in their child's education except you.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I thought Haypoint was just being sarcastic there but maybe not. what do I know. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> I thought Haypoint was just being sarcastic there but maybe not. what do I know. ~Georgia


Maybe, maybe not, who knows? Actually, who cares?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

haypoint said:


> https://nypost.com/2018/02/03/pc-culture-killed-our-schools-father-daughter-dance-parents/
> “Father-daughter dances inherently leave people out. Not just because of transgender status, just life in general,” said Jared Fox, the DOE’s LGBT community liaison. “These can be really uncomfortable and triggering events.”
> 
> At first I assumed they couldn't get enough fathers to attend. But no, they have a rule that everything must be gender neutral, so father daughter dances are outlawed. Sad, just sad.
> Have they banned Mother son dances or father daughter dances in you community?



Nope. There is one this Friday night.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Then, too, lot of unpleasant stuff in the news might have an influence. This sort of news:
https://wsvn.com/news/us-world/father-daughter-accused-of-getting-married-having-child/


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Clem said:


> Then, too, lot of unpleasant stuff in the news might have an influence. This sort of news:
> https://wsvn.com/news/us-world/father-daughter-accused-of-getting-married-having-child/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My granddaughter’s school has father - daughter dances.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Why do little things have to be blown up into a big whoop de doo deal? I don't recall father daughter dance ever held when I was in grade school and, hey, I'm not scarred for life. Not over that anyway.

On the other hand, when DGD was in first grade or so, her school held one and her daddy escorted her. There were mom's, uncle's, grandpa's, etc. escorting some of the girls and nobody cared. Just a chance for little girls to dress up and practice being little ladies with someone who loves them.

If held as community event and not school event, home schooled kids would have the chance for some social interaction too.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

MO_cows said:


> Why do little things have to be blown up into a big whoop de doo deal? I don't recall father daughter dance ever held when I was in grade school and, hey, I'm not scarred for life. Not over that anyway.
> 
> On the other hand, when DGD was in first grade or so, her school held one and her daddy escorted her. There were mom's, uncle's, grandpa's, etc. escorting some of the girls and nobody cared. Just a chance for little girls to dress up and practice being little ladies with someone who loves them.
> 
> If held as community event and not school event, home schooled kids would have the chance for some social interaction too.


Usually homeschooled kids who live in the district can participate in school sponsored activities like sports and dances. 

My daughter went to a couple of father/daughter dances. One was a town event and the other was put on by a few Girl Scout troops (i was on the dance committee)but held in the gym of the local elementary school.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I don't have any issue with the idea of a father daughter dance and some of the churches do have them but what happens to girls who have no fathers? 

My cousin was a widow at about the time her daughter started attending jellybean dances and I would think that a father daughter dance would have been hard for her.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

wr said:


> I don't have any issue with the idea of a father daughter dance and some of the churches do have them but what happens to girls who have no fathers?
> 
> My cousin was a widow at about the time her daughter started attending jellybean dances and I would think that a father daughter dance would have been hard for her.


My brother took one of the cousins to a father daughter dance as her father was deployed at the time. No biggie several of the kids at the dance were with stand ins.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

For most children, the school is the only gathering place. The schools in my area are busy most nights. Not just several different sports practices, various clubs and organizations meet there. It is rare to go past the High School and not see numerous cars in the parking lot. Even in the summer, the school's soccer fields are used several times each week.
I doubt anyone ever thought that a fun event that includes fathers and daughters would be sexist or in some way divisive. I do see it as proof of the left's intent to change our culture and diminish another tradition that involves men.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

The interesting thing is, if you take time to read the article, that no policy explicitly bans this type of event. Those in charge made some assumptions seemingly without exploring all the options available to them.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haypoint said:


> For most children, the school is the only gathering place. The schools in my area are busy most nights. Not just several different sports practices, various clubs and organizations meet there. It is rare to go past the High School and not see numerous cars in the parking lot. Even in the summer, the school's soccer fields are used several times each week.
> I doubt anyone ever thought that a fun event that includes fathers and daughters would be sexist or in some way divisive. I do see it as proof of the left's intent to change our culture and diminish another tradition that involves men.


Not in my experience, even our tiny village has a community hall where groups meet, in fact many things can't be done on school grounds because of liability issues.

I see this as the right's intent to thwart new law and to remove the rights of LGBT+ American citizens.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I see this as the right's intent to thwart new law and to remove the rights of LGBT+ American citizens.


I'm sure you do.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Not in my experience, even our tiny village has a community hall where groups meet, in fact many things can't be done on school grounds because of liability issues.
> 
> I see this as the right's intent to thwart new law and to remove the rights of LGBT+ American citizens.


And I see it as a bunch of poorly informed people overreacting. Including you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mmoetc said:


> And I see it as a bunch of poorly informed people overreacting. Including you.


OK. I do have a tendency to overact on some issues, I'll own it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

mmoetc said:


> And I see it as a bunch of poorly informed people overreacting. Including you.


When I was growing up a father daughter dance was what you did when your daughter got married. But they are all over here now. From pre k to high school


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> OK. I do have a tendency to overact on some issues, I'll own it.


That is one of the things I like about you.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I find this sad. We are becoming a society where we are so afraid of offending someone, that we basically have to stay home and no speak to anyone. And we keep taking things further and further into the hole. I understand that folks believe that schools are for education and family is for family, but IMO, part of the problem we have with education today is NO PARENTAL Involvement. This type of event allows fathers to bond with daughters, meet the daughter’s friends, teachers, and in general get to know everyone. If there is a trans-girl at the school, having her there with her daddy affirms her. But people are scared of offending an imaginary person, so they cancel and disappoint the many. What’s next? Cancel Football because there is a child that is wheelchair bound and can’t play? We sure wouldn’t want to disappoint anyone.....


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.cctimesdemocrat.com/story/2481476.html

Organizers of the annual Piggott area Make-a-Wish Foundation effort are preparing for one of their major fundraisers, and this year the group is receiving help from members of the Piggott High School chapter of the FBLA. The annual Piggott Heritage Car Show has also become a regular donor to the charity, and the 20th annual show in May will also serve to benefit the Make-a-Wish effort and other local organizations.

“We're getting ready for our third annual Make-a-Wish Daddy-Daughter Dance,” noted volunteer Geraldine Crawford. “It will be held from 6 to 9 p.m. on Saturday, Feb. 10, at the Piggott Community Center.”


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

In my opinion, celebrating a bond between fathers and daughters in no way diminishes the fact there are other types of connections. My former school had all kinds of dances, including the Rainbow Club, 50s, Heavy Metal etc


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> And I see it as a bunch of poorly informed people overreacting. Including you.


I would say "haven't thought it through" versus poorly informed. But over reaction, yes! 

This is another example of using some minor thing and media to get people riled up and keep them riled up. Dividing people and keeping them on opposite sides is good for the political status quo. Riled up people aren't doing any critical thinking after all. After a while it gets easier, the Pavlov's dog reaction. HP and IP both demonstrated that pretty well.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

MO_cows said:


> I would say "haven't thought it through" versus poorly informed. But over reaction, yes!
> 
> This is another example of using some minor thing and media to get people riled up and keep them riled up. Dividing people and keeping them on opposite sides is good for the political status quo. Riled up people aren't doing any critical thinking after all. After a while it gets easier, the Pavlov's dog reaction. HP and IP both demonstrated that pretty well.


I said poorly informed because the people who initially made the decision seemed not to know the law in question and those who have reacted, on both sides, seem not to know or care about all the facts. I do find that poorly informed people seldom take the time to think things through.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

School grounds are public property and can be used by all, I'm for any day that gets kids and their parent/parents together.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

At each "culture shift" people that resist are told to just think it through.
Generally that creates a type of passive acceptance. I recall hearing about parents that were supply their teen with after prom hotel rooms. Just think it through. Way better than car sex and worse yet if the car was in a lonely dark area. Then it quickly became in house sex. Might as well let them do it in their bedrooms as some unsafe location. I don't need to get into the ever changing LGBT just think it through, you'll get used to it. Who would have thought that a nativity scene would spark controversy, just think it through. Now, we have a school administration so fearful or so willing to culture shift, that another fun event is tainted in controversy. Then blame social ills on the breakdown of the family?
Yes, I've thought it through. Now when a thousand other schools, having thought this through, cancel this now controversial event, we'll be in our passive acceptance mode.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> I would say "haven't thought it through" versus poorly informed. But over reaction, yes!
> 
> This is another example of using some minor thing and media to get people riled up and keep them riled up. Dividing people and keeping them on opposite sides is good for the political status quo. Riled up people aren't doing any critical thinking after all. After a while it gets easier, the Pavlov's dog reaction. HP and IP both demonstrated that pretty well.


Funny you should mention Pavlov's dog. It has been on my mind a lot lately.

It seems to me we are just being conditioned to react or to dare not speak of so many things.

I have this cartoon in my mind of some people/persons/whatever, sitting around viewing us on a screen and discussing how many absurd things they can decide we can/can't say, do, show, etc.

Maybe they are deciding how many times they have to ring the bell before we begin salivating.

Maybe they are deciding what other ridiculous thing they can decide we should do - like maybe telling us to roll over, or stand on one foot, etc.

Maybe they spend their time deciding what word will be unacceptable tomorrow.

Actually, I think it is conditioning, and wondering really how much longer we will tolerate it.

Yes, sometimes, people get offended, get their feelings hurt, feel left out, etc., etc. Yes, we should be as kind as we can be, but it just isn't possible to live in this world, and not be hurt, left out, offended, etc., etc.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> When I was growing up a father daughter dance was what you did when your daughter got married. But they are all over here now. From pre k to high school


I didn’t even realize it was “a thing”.
I’d only ever heard the term as a half-icky/half-comedic euphemism for when you saw an old man in a bar/restaurant overseas who was entertaining some much younger “company”.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> OK. I do have a tendency to overact on some issues, I'll own it.


2 likes in 1 day. OMG the worlds gone insane! It must be a sign of the impending apocalypse!! Run for the hills!!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Our Church holds Father/daughter dances once a year or so, but anyone is welcome. If Dad is not around, then Mom, Grandpa/Grandma, Uncles/Aunts, etc - very open to all. They also do a Mother/Son thing too (forget what it is as it didn't involve us).


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Is this post snarky? What's that called again? Begins with an h. LOL


Snarky!? It was meant to be funny.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Was it just because it was being held on school property the basis for the complaints?

The thing I keep in mind, when some action is taken to stop something,, or to force something, there are always others who are going to have their feelings hurt, rights denied. 

So, how do you really, really decide the outcome?

I"m not talking specifically about this, but just in general.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Trixie said:


> Was it just because it was being held on school property the basis for the complaints?
> 
> The thing I keep in mind, when some action is taken to stop something,, or to force something, there are always others who are going to have their feelings hurt, rights denied.
> 
> ...


To me it's simple. Go to the dance if you support it or don't if you are against it. If you are against it then hold one you are for. If you're too lazy to do that then don't complain. Simple Texas logic.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

oneraddad said:


> School grounds are public property and can be used by all, I'm for any day that gets kids and their parent/parents together.



Public property", contrary to the common person's belief, does NOT mean OPEN to the public, but rather owned and controlled by a public entity - such as a school board - and that entity and it's representatives have the ability, to control access and to deny ALL access to those who don't have legitimate business related to the nature of the property. In other words, people like students, teachers, parents on school grounds for purposes related to their attending children, repair persons, etc. all have reason to be doing "school things" on school grounds, Anyone NOT fitting that category isn't doing "school things" on school grounds, and the school can absolutely restrict them from being on the property. By your argument, the White House is "public property", which is similarly supported by your tax dollars, but no, you can't just make USE of that property at will, even with no one around.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Well I worked for the city of Reno and the state of Nevada here in the US and can tell you that's the way it is. You can push your kid on the swing, run sprints around the track, play basketball or a bunch of other activity's. It's owned by the public just like a park and people are free to use it.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

oneraddad said:


> Well I worked for the city of Reno and the state of Nevada here in the US and can tell you that's the way it is. You can push your kid on the swing, run sprints around the track, play basketball or a bunch of other activity's. It's owned by the public just like a park and people are free to use it.


So, the gym was left unlocked 24/7 so everyone could go in and play? Or everyone was given a key?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

keenataz said:


> Public property", contrary to the common person's belief, does NOT mean OPEN to the public, but rather owned and controlled by a public entity - By your argument, the White House is "public property", which is similarly supported by your tax dollars, but no, you can't just make USE of that property at will, even with no one around.


Nevada will love this post (I think) he's a 'West Wing' fan too, lol.
"The Block of Cheese" episode.





I checked another source to make sure they hadn't made it up for TV, and truth IS stranger than fiction. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...e-white-house-legally/?utm_term=.86872a351956




> But once upon a time it was possible for just about anyone to stroll into the president's home during an open house and partake in the free-flowing booze. Like that time people nibbled on a 1,400 pound block of cheese and ground the crumbs into the upholstery. Seriously.
> 
> Let's take a look at White House access through the years:


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

mmoetc said:


> So, the gym was left unlocked 24/7 so everyone could go in and play? Or everyone was given a key?



Obviously they have no crime or vandalism there.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, and you could go inside the classrooms and use the overhead projector


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

oneraddad said:


> Yes, and you could go inside the classrooms and use the overhead projector


Idyllic.


----------

